# tobacco + bud



## purplephazes (Apr 8, 2009)

hi guys just a bit of a query i used to live in new zealand many yrs ago and relocated to australia yet when in nz everyone smokes strait bud ! upon arriving in ozzie i have noticed 90% of people mix tobacco with their bud or (mix as known) my question is why? excuses i have heard are .. im broke and need my smoko to last longer.. or.. it helps my mj to burn more efficiently..or.. i have to many cigarettes and i am trying to quit smoking one of the two.. personally i believe if i want a cigarette i will have one ..and that if i want to get stoned i will...although in the pure form ! i have friends that bud up but i have to indesriminantly decline due to choking to often ! aussies dont be offended by this topic all i am asking is the reasons this occurs and does it occur world wide


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 8, 2009)

I never heard of it before.  _him says he's seen it done in the US.  

Frankly, you put tobacco in my joint, I'm likely to punch you in the eye.

-Love


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

my girlfriend in the UK  adds tabbaco to her bud...I dont and wouldnt  I quit smokeing those Nasty things 12 years ago  and would not even think  of degrading my stash with that crap..lol..just my thoughts..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> Frankly, you put tobacco in my joint, I'm likely to punch you in the eye.
> 
> -Love


 

:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 8, 2009)

I personally like the mix of tobacco and MJ, different parts of the world smoke it differently.

Most people in the UK and Europe first experience Hash and it is mixed with tobacco to smoke, when introduced to Bud it simply follows the same lines of mixing it.

I guess if your introduced to Bud before Hash and the person who introduces you to Bud smokes pure Bud and not mixed, then you are going to follow that example and smoke pure Bud too.

Interesting read ...

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_(cannabis)

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

*:yeahthat: the reason i started smoking with tobacco in the first place ,,,,

but i have since found the joy of a fat or thin :tokie: filled with fine homegrown and nothing else *


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 8, 2009)

My brother does that  Yuk what a waste lol, non tabaco smoker here i tried it once when i was 8 started coughing said u guys are nuts  never picked em up again  they stink there just plain nasty to smell to breath ect....now the  taste and aroma of some fine weed is Heaven why would u want to taint that?


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (Apr 8, 2009)

I always thought spliffs were tobacco and cannabis. But I only know Northern CO's weed culture. I've heard of 'em, though. I don't why you would mix awful tobacco with sweet, sweet bud but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Yup Hippy got it spot on.
Its just how i learned due to starting with resin.
Dont use much mind but still use it.
Sometimes like to get a cigar and carefully roll it in my fingers till the chopped tobacco inside falls out, just leaving a cm or 2 in bottom for a roach, and then packing it with pure green.
BEAUTIFULL lol, then again i always did like a Hamlet


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks guys there are some results here ! but the concept sends chills down my spine ...the flavour , aroma, the stone, i would have thought this ...well i can only say it would be like... muhammed ali becoming a jockey..or pinnochio on riods!! kevin rudd handing out stimulas package daily...just does'nt seem right inhaling and holdin tobacco smoke in my lungs for a tar hit !


----------



## leafminer (Apr 8, 2009)

Hippy has it right ... 
You have to remember that the UK is a horrendous smokers culture ... and I suppose that's why Australia is the same way. Actually Australia is more like the original England, GB today has become a horrible multiracial mess with feral kids running wild; some places have become no-go areas. Like Norris Green where my gran lived, recently was the scene of a young kid gunned down by a hoodie with a .445 revolver from WW1. 

Anyway I am off track . . . like half the adults in the UK used to be tobacco addicts, and there was pretty much only hash available; mainly that brown-green Moroccan or the Leb blonde, rarely the black Indian or Pak hash.
And that involved heating the hash with a lighter and crumbling it into tobacco. I don't recall any hash smokers who didn't also smoke cigarettes.
But it is a horrible habit. After I stopped smoking I also stopped accepting J's from others if I didn't know what was in them. Think I mentioned here previously that someone once gave me a J in a pub and it turned out to have crack in it.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

:yeahthat: 
Sounds like we could share more than a few of the same views lol


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 8, 2009)

I have heard of the hash + tabacco mix but I have never experienced it.  I smoked for 13 years and just (this past sunday) celebrated my one month without.  I have taken a like half a cigg apart and filled the front with weed, for concerts and places that I wanted to be high, but had to "disguise it"


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 8, 2009)

I smoke tobacco. I smoke bud. But even I find the notion of mixing the two to be... well I just can't think of a word vile enough to describe. I am travel seasoned. Been on every continent. Smoked on em all. Both Baccy and bud. I have seen ways to smoke/ingest unthinkable ways to partake. I still affirm that mixing the two... is the nastiest. And that includes using bleach as bong water... Never actually tried it, but seen it done. WTH? Yeah, cultures and differences in local, sources, quality, and every other variable determine HOW a new user is likely to partake in the future. I started on full bud joints. Then moved to glass pipe. Now I seem to find myself using the Precious more than anything else. I also use a little metal pipe for when it's just me, or when I travel. Toting a bong around is just a pain in the azz. 

_him
*edited bc I can't type or spell


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

I mix it in joints out of habit, some people go as far as mixing green with tobacco in bongs, tried it once and only once, that really is disgusting lol.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> hi guys just a bit of a query i used to live in new zealand many yrs ago and relocated to australia yet when in nz everyone smokes strait bud ! upon arriving in ozzie i have noticed 90% of people mix tobacco with their bud or (mix as known) my question is why? excuses i have heard are .. im broke and need my smoko to last longer.. or.. it helps my mj to burn more efficiently..or.. i have to many cigarettes and i am trying to quit smoking one of the two.. personally i believe if i want a cigarette i will have one ..and that if i want to get stoned i will...although in the pure form ! i have friends that bud up but i have to indesriminantly decline due to choking to often ! aussies dont be offended by this topic all i am asking is the reasons this occurs and does it occur world wide


 
Yeah, I have to decline any joint and/or bong hit mixed with tobacco smoke ----> = PURE CARCINOGENIC POISON.  It defeats the purpose of the (possibly cancer-fighting) therapeutic properties of marijuana.  They inject dozens or hundreds of carcinogenic chemicals into the man-made cigarettes and tobacco in their cigarettes.  Why ever smoke tobacco when the Green Wacky Tabacky is available for free HOME-GROWN??!!


----------



## Shovelest (Apr 8, 2009)

Everyone puts the cigarette in Finland. it is an unfortunate habit probably because you don't lose so much weed while smoking. Bad IMO


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

Elias said:
			
		

> I would rather lace it with Salvia.:rofl:
> 
> wait a minute?? hmmm!!


 
From my learnings of Salvia Divinorum, it looks like a dangerous herb to me.  They say you immediately start to hallucinate and see crazy visual hallucinations on this herb (drug).  Does anyone know its active ingredient and why it causes such strong (psychosis-like) hallucinations?  Does anyone know if it is grown from seed, or is it like a fern with "spores" in its reproduction?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Dunno but i know its not a good idea to do a fat pipe of salvia x20 while stood in the middle of town lol, DAMN good job my 2 mates didn't toke up cos i needed babby sitting lol


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

DontPoutDrinkAStout said:
			
		

> I always thought spliffs were tobacco and cannabis. But I only know Northern CO's weed culture. I've heard of 'em, though. I don't why you would mix awful tobacco with sweet, sweet bud but different strokes for different folks.


 
Spliffs is just another slang word for "joint", as in "roll a spliff".  It can be with or without tobacco and does not necessary imply tobacco content in the joint/spliff.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Active Ingredient Salvia
The active ingredient of salvia is called Salvinori A. Because salvia divinorum is pretty much unknown and unstudied, only the basics can be given with certainty. The active ingredient of salvia is the strongest hallucinogen known to man, other substances of the plant are also very important and believed to help in the effects produced. Divinorin C for instance has a very similar chemical composition as Salvinori A, but the amount present is so insignificant, no studies have been made for it's effects. 

Used by the Mazatec Indians and very probably ancient Aztecs and Mayas to communicate with divinity, it was the road to a new level of consciousness, a way of understanding nature and contacting the spiritual self. It's said to give powers of clairvoyance and to transmit knowledge, she is a teacher and should be taken responsibly. This is the reason salvia is taken by people who want to achieve a high level of meditation. 

The active ingredient in salvia is not an alkaloid, it's molecular composition is actually quite simple. It only contains hydrogen, carbon and oxygen atoms, yet no laboratory has been able to synthesize it. A insignificant amount is enough to produce strong effects, actually this is one of it's problems, even people who use other kind of drugs fail to make an accurate measurement. This is a substance you don't want to measure and make a mistake on. With all the concentrates and extracts circulating, it's very important to know your way around them, many doses come pre-weighted, which is very practical, as the only correct way to obtain a proper dose is by weighing a dose in the millionth of a gram, most scales won't be able to determine this necessary measure. You should be very careful when consuming an extract and always have someone present. 

In a drug test, the active ingredient of salvia will not show, as drug test usually check the urine for traces of coke, opiates and pot, any other substances must require a specific testing, one of the advantages of the active ingredient of salvia is it has a very peculiar chemical composition, unlike any drug, so a test looking for other substances (and any other drugs) will come out negative. 

Further studies of the active ingredient of salvia will disclose many questions, among them the reason why salvinori A is not addictive, yet so powerful. What are her effects on the brain? Shamans claim they go to other places, scientists will bring many answers, or if such claims are to be true, them many more questions.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Yup Hippy got it spot on.
> Its just how i learned due to starting with resin.
> Dont use much mind but still use it.
> Sometimes like to get a cigar and carefully roll it in my fingers till the chopped tobacco inside falls out, just leaving a cm or 2 in bottom for a roach, and then packing it with pure green.
> BEAUTIFULL lol, then again i always did like a Hamlet


 
Yeah, blunts!  I do the same, but take out all the tobacco and only green marijuana within.  The tobacco leaf wrap is enough for me, and when I can find them, I prefer to use "green" cigar leafs (I don't know if it is a kind of tobacco or if it is another plant, but it was much lighter and easier to handle than heavy-nicotine-laden brown cigar-leaf.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> I smoke tobacco. I smoke bud. But even I find the notion of mixing the two to be... well I just can't think of a word vile enough to describe. I am travel seasoned. Been on every continent. Smoked on em all. Both Baccy and bud. I have seen ways to smoke/ingest unthinkable ways to partake. I still affirm that mixing the two... is the nastiest. And that includes using bleach as bong water... Never actually tried it, but seen it done. WTH? Yeah, cultures and differences in local, sources, quality, and every other variable determine HOW a new user is likely to partake in the future. I started on full bud joints. Then moved to glass pipe. Now I seem to find myself using the Precious more than anything else. I also use a little metal pipe for when it's just me, or when I travel. Toting a bong around is just a pain in the azz.
> 
> _him
> *edited bc I can't type or spell


 
Why would anyone use bleach as bong water?  This seems to me would be fatal or severely damaging to your lungs.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> I mix it in joints out of habit, some people go as far as mixing green with tobacco in bongs, tried it once and only once, that really is disgusting lol.


 
hahha thats how i first tried it wasnt that bad ,,,but pure bud is much more desirable


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, blunts! I do the same, but take out all the tobacco and only green marijuana within.


 
Thats what i wrote???????? Whats with the but?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, blunts! I do the same, but take out all the tobacco and only green marijuana within. The tobacco leaf wrap is enough for me, and when I can find them, I prefer to use "green" cigar leafs (I don't know if it is a kind of tobacco or if it is another plant, but it was much lighter and easier to handle than heavy-nicotine-ladin brown cigar-leaf.


 
why not just buy a packet of blunts instead of emptying cigars :confused2:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Cos no-one thinks any the worse of you for having a packet of cigars on ya lol.
Getting pulled or searched by police used to be a regular thing with me unfortunately.
Its dead easy to do to, if your gentle it comes out easy, no need for cutting etc like some people do.
Plus you can pick up a pack of cigars from just about anywhere lol


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Dunno but i know its not a good idea to do a fat pipe of salvia x20 while stood in the middle of town lol, DAMN good job my 2 mates didn't toke up cos i needed babby sitting lol


 
Really?  How did you feel?  What did you see?  Please describe the experience to let us know if it is dangerous to use (if it is, I never want to come near the stuff).


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Thats what i wrote???????? Whats with the but?


 
You said you leave some tobacco as a roach.  I use marijuana as a roach and then I smoke this resin-soaked marijuana in a bong after I can't smoke as blunt anymore.  These last few bits of hash-like marijuana is incredibly special.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> why not just buy a packet of blunts instead of emptying cigars :confused2:



I don't like the chemically-treated-and-processed paper that blunts-brand tries to pass off as tobacco leaf.  I like to go natural as often as possible.  Organic worm castings, organic/natural is the best way to go whenever possible.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Cos no-one thinks any the worse of you for having a packet of cigars on ya lol.
> Getting pulled or searched by police used to be a regular thing with me unfortunately.
> Its dead easy to do to, if your gentle it comes out easy, no need for cutting etc like some people do.
> Plus you can pick up a pack of cigars from just about anywhere lol


 
well i can buy blunts from the local shops and they dont sell cigars ,,,go figure  

also my experiance of police in relation to mj has been extremley cool so far ,as long as you aint selling ,,have a grow resembling wembly stadium ,they pretty much dont care ,,,maybe ive been extremely lucky idk


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I don't like the chemically-treated-and-processed paper that blunts-brand tries to pass off as tobacco leaf. I like to go natural as often as possible. Organic worm castings, organic/natural is the best way to go whenever possible.


 

:cool2: ,,,

i dont care for them much either was just wondering ,
,i grow organic also


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Cos no-one thinks any the worse of you for having a packet of cigars on ya lol.
> Getting pulled or searched by police used to be a regular thing with me unfortunately.
> Its dead easy to do to, if your gentle it comes out easy, no need for cutting etc like some people do.
> Plus you can pick up a pack of cigars from just about anywhere lol


 
...um, cigars made into blunts look clearly like blunts and do not look like from-the-factory cigars.  I cut mine open with sharp knife or razor after I moisten (usually lick) down the cigar to cut (NOT TEAR!) the leaf(s) that make up the cigar wrap.  Then empty completely of the shredded tobacco, fill with wacky-tobacky, and then reseal by licking, folding, and light heating with a lighter down the length of the cigar.  This makes for good smoke and good time, long conversations among friends.  And blunts go out nicely when not smoked for a few minutes, burn VERY SLOWLY and not much good smoke is wasted like it is in paper-joints.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Right for the sake of this thread i will be absolutely honest with ya,
I have had many addictions and many years of drugs from starting smoking green at something stupid like 12 or 13 to taking LSD in paper tabs or little tablet types, sure you all heard of purple hearts, at 14 onwards, to going mental with the club and rave scene doing way too much speed, MDMA and ecstasy, think i weighed about 8 and half stone at time and to put that in perspective my natural weight is about 14 stone lol.
I've been on coke since i was about 16, more heavily from about 21 and at one time while on the rock i picked up a small smack habit lol.
If you ever hear me reference to forgetting my past you will kinda know what i mean now.

Anyway getting back to the point i have done some crazy crap, some mad cocktails of mad stuff and always been able to control my actions even if that just meant crawling off somewhere to collapse lol.
I've smoked salvia a few times to be fair but the stronger stuff is MENTAL even after all the crap i have took this legal apparently safe stuff MASHED ME UP, on the stronger stuff i had no control basically, didn't have any concept of where i was, what i was doin, nuthin, if it wasn't for my friends then god knows the outcome and thats coming from a very experienced drug mis user.
To think people who may not have even done drugs or are the naive type if you get me can just walk into the store and buy it with no idea what they getting into is mental, it really is the type of drug where you could easily freak out or hurt yourself.
I have seen mates really lose it on that stuff and had to babysit them.
Luckily the symptoms wear off pretty quick lol.

Crazy crazy stuff in the stronger strains tho


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> ...um, cigars made into blunts look clearly like blunts and do not look like from-the-factory cigars. I cut mine open with sharp knife or razor after I moisten (usually lick) down the cigar to cut (NOT TEAR!) the leaf(s) that make up the cigar wrap. Then empty completely of the shredded tobacco, fill with wacky-tobacky, and then reseal by licking, folding, and light heating with a lighter down the length of the cigar. This makes for good smoke and good time, long conversations among friends. And blunts go out nicely when not smoked for a few minutes, burn VERY SLOWLY and not much good smoke is wasted like it is in paper-joints.


 
What i ment was you can go round with a packet of cigars and if you get pulled by the old bill and you got nothin on you thats as far as it goes but if i'd have had blunt papers they'd have been searching the car and me and generally doing my head in and i dont need the hastle


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 8, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Why would anyone use bleach as bong water? This seems to me would be fatal or severely damaging to your lungs.


This is the why *I* never tried it. I have however done the using Jack Daniels as bong water... THAT is a serious kick in the derierre. (sp?)


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Just remembered that not allowed to talk about drugs and i pretty sure salvia could be classed as one legal or not so maybe should get back to tobacco


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Right for the sake of this thread i will be absolutely honest with ya,
> I have had many addictions and many years of drugs from starting smoking green at something stupid like 12 or 13 to taking LSD in paper tabs or little tablet types, sure you all heard of purple hearts, at 14 onwards, to going mental with the club and rave scene doing way too much speed, MDMA and ecstasy, think i weighed about 8 and half stone at time and to put that in perspective my natural weight is about 14 stone lol.
> I've been on coke since i was about 16, more heavily from about 21 and at one time while on the rock i picked up a small smack habit lol.
> If you ever hear me reference to forgetting my past you will kinda know what i mean now.
> ...


 
You are talking about Salvia D??  Salvia D mashed you up?   Forced you to have a babysitter there to protect you while you were doing it?  Yes, I have seen others say the same thing that babysitter is absolutely required when you do Salvia D.

I prefer to never try Salvia D., as it looks clear that it can seriously cause psychosis.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> This is the why *I* never tried it. I have however done the using Jack Daniels as bong water... THAT is a serious kick in the derierre. (sp?)


 
I myself like cold water + snow (when it is available) and the smoke is icy smooth, cold, and less harsh going in (then being held) and being blown out.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Dont know about psychosis, i'm fine ( twitch twitch, who said that? Oh no the voices are back,, twitch )


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 8, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I myself like cold water + snow (when it is available) and the smoke is icy smooth, cold, and less harsh going in (then being held) and being blown out.


I fill the neck of thePrecious with ice and then put my REFRIDGERATED water in. Love the ICE cold kick in the pants it gives. Low burn, high high, and the flavor in the bud is definately more pronounced through the cold. I can't fill it with crushed ice as that just falls through. Has any one found a way to stop the melting ice from making contact with the slider as it falls in? It keeps cracking and breaking my slider. (made of glass) have tried wrappin with coat hanger material. That just rusts. Even used aluminum thread still cracking. Is it the cold of it or the actual point of impact that is hurting it?
_him


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 8, 2009)

press fan leaves in a book like you press flowers, when they are dry use them like blunt raps. 100% marijuana no tabacco and no chemicals to worry about. Use a rolling machine to roll, til you get the hang of it.. Handle carefully


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool man how do you stick the leaf together once rolled?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

bit of mollases smeared on the edge idk:confused2: just playing


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> press fan leaves in a book like you press flowers, when they are dry use them like blunt raps. 100% marijuana no tabacco and no chemicals to worry about. Use a rolling machine to roll, til you get the hang of it.. Handle carefully


 

cool idea ozzy :cool2: next time post some pics up of one in the bhc


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 8, 2009)

IF this olds$%&$&$&$&&$##@$!#&$&*^ computer would talk to a camara I would. First put smoke into rolling machine(zig-zag style). Then take dried fan leave cut into fingers moisten like you do a blunt wrap. roll into the machine at a 45 degree angle Use 3 or 4 fingers starting a opposit ends of machine. handle careful they are one person joints, to hard to pass. 
Newbud same as a blunt spit.
UKgirl I will try mollases when I feel better. Honey works but makes the fire run. I figure the mollases will do the same.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 9, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Really? How did you feel? What did you see? Please describe the experience to let us know if it is dangerous to use (if it is, I never want to come near the stuff).


 
If there be any doubt, look up 'bad salvia trip' on youtube. There should be more clips than you will have patience for. 

Then ask yourself "Do I wanna be that guy, rolling around on the ground like a drooling epileptic dog?"

Interest in salvia OVER!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> If there be any doubt, look up 'bad salvia trip' on youtube. There should be more clips than you will have patience for.
> 
> Then ask yourself "Do I wanna be that guy, rolling around on the ground like a drooling epileptic dog?"
> 
> Interest in salvia OVER!


 
:rofl:  Yeah it definatly enough to put most off seeing a freak out from that stuff :rofl:


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Apr 9, 2009)

when you mix tobaco and bud its called a splif.  I think you get crazy rush


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

Depends where you come from fella


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

sumwhiteguy said:
			
		

> when you mix tobaco and bud its called a splif. I think you get crazy rush


 
the only extra rush you get is if you aInt used to ciggs but you get a bigger hit of a spliff Filled with just bud


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 9, 2009)

sumwhiteguy said:
			
		

> when you mix tobaco and bud its called a splif. I think you get crazy rush


 
Spliff is just another name for joint.  It can be with or without tobacco.  Spliff does not necessarily imply tobacco content.  Maybe certain localities have adopted an implication with tobacco mix, but in most of the English-speaking world, a spliff is just another way to say joint.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> the only extra rush you get is if you aInt used to ciggs but you get a bigger hit of a spliff Filled with just bud


 
The "rush" he speaks of (dizziness, nausea for me) when smoking with tobacco can be achieved just by inhaling regular cigarettes as deep as you are taking and holding that joint smoke mixed with tobacco.   It is because you are not used to smoking cigarettes (and well you shouldn't be!) and the nicotine is getting you dizzy.  If you don't smoke you can also chew nicotine gum and get the same "rush" - yuck!

I agree pure bud smoke and high is so much better.

UKGIRL - nothing works to seal blunts better than good old-fashioned saliva/spit heated with a lighter (without burning) to seal.  Burns smooth and slow and even.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 9, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Spliff is just another name for joint.  It can be with or without tobacco.  Spliff does not necessarily imply tobacco content.  Maybe certain localities have adopted an implication with tobacco mix, but in most of the English-speaking world, a spliff is just another way to say joint.


Spliff as defined by wikipedia:

The term SPLIFF is a west indian word of Jamaican English origin,but has spread to several Western countries, particularly Britain, Europe, Canada, and the US.  Its precise etymology is unknown, but is attested as early as 1936.  While Jamaican spliffs are generally conical in shape, those elsewhere tend to be cylindrical and of varying lengths.  "Spliff" can also sometimes refer to various styles of marijuana or hashish ciggarettes rolled with a mixture of cannabis and tobacco.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 9, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Spliff as defined by wikipedia:
> 
> The term SPLIFF is a west indian word of Jamaican English origin,but has spread to several Western countries, particularly Britain, Europe, Canada, and the US. Its precise etymology is unknown, but is attested as early as 1936. While Jamaican spliffs are generally conical in shape, those elsewhere tend to be cylindrical and of varying lengths. "Spliff" can also sometimes refer to various styles of marijuana or hashish ciggarettes rolled with a mixture of cannabis and tobacco.


 
Wikipedia must be "taken with a grain of salt" because it is entirely user-edited and anyone can write anything they want to.  I wouldn't use Wikipedia as a source for definitions (use a dictionary), nor would I use it as a reliable source of information.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh for cryin out loud, why are folks arguing over silly stuff?  

Tobacco is nasty!  None for me.  Just my sweet mj.  Thanks.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yeah.. well I'm gonna tell on my mommy. Wiki says it's so, and being under the age of... well pick any number that denotes less than the IQ of a rock, I trust Wiki with my life. And EVERY THING it says is true, no matter who typed it in, or where they got their info, or, in this particular case, WHEN they got thier info.

Look here youngun's... Just because some idiot five years ago started using Eddie Murphy's "gooney goo goo" to mean some one who is mean, does NOT make  it mean that for those of us that were there when it was started. 

A "spliff", as defined by some young dumb full of c** pudwacker, no more than twenty five years ago, ( I know it to be less than that because "Wiki" just celebrated publicly the 25th anniversary of the internet) decides that it "Spliff" *can* also *sometimes* refer to various styles of marijuana or hashish ciggarettes rolled with a mixture of cannabis and tobacco. does NOT mean that it has always, will always, or mean the same thing everywhere.

So, my dear yougn under experienced troglodites of media-mis-informed maroons, I personnaly hereby declare that "spliff" no longer means joint, with or with out tobacco, it now means... the tiny little hairs on the under side of a dog's teets.

So... go be pedantic some where where your silly little circle of friends beleive that you know more than some one with 5-10-15-30- maybe even 50 more years of smoking experience. 

Oh... and Pull up your dam pants!
Peace
_him


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 9, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> "Spliff" *can* also *sometimes* refer to various styles of marijuana or hashish ciggarettes rolled with a mixture of cannabis and tobacco. does NOT mean that it has always, will always, or mean the same thing everywhere.


 
...that whole last post of yours was really weird...you sure you weren't smoking Salvia Divinorum??

Yes, spliff can also mean this as it is just another way to say joint.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 9, 2009)

WW, yeah, I'm sure. Just being "weird" to make a point. Lost on most, I am sure... but it made me chuckle. If I were out of line, I hope the mods to correct it and let me know, or just let me know, for me to correct.

_him


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 9, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> WW, yeah, I'm sure. Just being "weird" to make a point. Lost on most, I am sure... but it made me chuckle. If I were out of line, I hope the mods to correct it and let me know, or just let me know, for me to correct.
> 
> _him


 
Not out of line, just weird...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 9, 2009)

Houseoftreasure:spit: :rofl: :cry: :rofl: :rofl:  thanks for the laugh:rofl:  That's the best rant in a good while.:rofl: :rofl::cry:  :rofl:
It's sad but true.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one who got a chuckle...
_him


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Apr 9, 2009)

yeas "spliff" is a slang word for joint or a joint with tobacco in it.  what ever people call it where ever they live I'm sure we all can agree that you get the best high from just straight BUD!!  When people ask me if i smoke (usually implying a cigarette) my usual reply is " not tobacco"!!


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Apr 9, 2009)

my first time with salvia included floating and alot of drool....hate that stuff


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

GeoffTheMess said:
			
		

> my first time with salvia included floating and alot of drool....hate that stuff


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 10, 2009)

Shovelest said:
			
		

> Everyone puts the cigarette in Finland. it is an unfortunate habit probably because you don't lose so much weed while smoking. Bad IMO


WOW and you guys can grow football fields of the mj (within reason) i would have thought ther'd be more mj growing on your side than grass (lawn) ?? is that so i may be wrong .. please coorect me if i am wrong ?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 10, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> The "rush" he speaks of (dizziness, nausea for me) when smoking with tobacco can be achieved just by inhaling regular cigarettes as deep as you are taking and holding that joint smoke mixed with tobacco. It is because you are not used to smoking cigarettes (and well you shouldn't be!) and the nicotine is getting you dizzy. If you don't smoke you can also chew nicotine gum and get the same "rush" - yuck!
> 
> I agree pure bud smoke and high is so much better.
> 
> UKGIRL - nothing works to seal blunts better than good old-fashioned saliva/spit heated with a lighter (without burning) to seal. Burns smooth and slow and even.


this is so true wwm i find that if i cant get mj and if i really need a hit .. i stop smoking for 2-3 days (cigarettes) then have a cig and it blows a cell or two .. but thats about the most of it ..


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh for cryin out loud, why are folks arguing over silly stuff?
> 
> Tobacco is nasty! None for me. Just my sweet mj. Thanks.


LOL my house is like ww3 if if there is no ganja and more so if no ciggies !!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 10, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> WW, yeah, I'm sure. Just being "weird" to make a point. Lost on most, I am sure... but it made me chuckle. If I were out of line, I hope the mods to correct it and let me know, or just let me know, for me to correct.
> 
> _him


HOLY spliff i guess ive been smoking my poor dogs nipple hairs for to long that will explain my (hairy back issue) could this be we have found a cure for baldness ?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 10, 2009)

A couple of my friends always add tobacco- but we call it a spliff.

They are both originally from Switzerland and say that is how everyone smoked.

I personally can't stand the added tobacco. After smoking cigarettes for years and finally quitting- smoking a joint with tobacco in it makes me feel like I'm losing the battle, so I hate it. I can't stand the way cigarettes smell anymore either-

But I love the joints they roll- they are like half a foot long lol and the reverse roll mmmm


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 10, 2009)

Back in Bulgaria no one mixes the two...We used to have loads of weed to smoke almost for free... Here in Greece everyone mixes their herb... Prices are higher, they make it last longer...
Quality also matters...
I wouldn't roll a gram of white widow in a single spliff... I don't like my Joints looking like a toothpick...
:hubba:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 10, 2009)

When I was waaaaay younger, back in the old and misrepresented 70's, I grew up with base brats.  Everyone of them who had been in Germnany for a bit smoked tobacco with their hashish.  Just always seemed like a good way to eff up a perfectly good smoking apparatus to me.  And you wanna talk addictions--I smoked tobacco from about 6 years old on; my family grew the crap commercially.  Only last year, and with the help of a prescription drug called Chantix, did I quit.  I've played tag with every addiction America has been able to corner, and nothing--repeat--nothing was even close to the addiction of tobacco.  My pa-in-law is a retired surgeon and ex-smoker--he swears nicotine is the most addictive substance man has ever concentrated, which everything would include coke and smack.  Did I mention I'm pretty down on nicotine?


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (Apr 11, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.. well I'm gonna tell on my mommy. Wiki says it's so, and being under the age of... well pick any number that denotes less than the IQ of a rock, I trust Wiki with my life. And EVERY THING it says is true, no matter who typed it in, or where they got their info, or, in this particular case, WHEN they got thier info.
> 
> Look here youngun's... Just because some idiot five years ago started using Eddie Murphy's "gooney goo goo" to mean some one who is mean, does NOT make  it mean that for those of us that were there when it was started.
> 
> ...


Dude, are you kidding me? Chill out. Why blow your top over something so stupid?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

DontPoutDrinkAStout said:
			
		

> Dude, are you kidding me? Chill out. Why blow your top over something so stupid?


WOW yip i'm with you stout keep your hair on hot dude!



			
				White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Not out of line, just weird...


and that!


----------



## Klicks (Apr 15, 2009)

I do know people who do that.  I've hit off it myself.  It's like you want to burn one on the way to the billiard hall and don't want to be obviously smoking a j.............people in my territory will call the police if they see you holding that cigarette a little funny, the old bats.

Anyway.......it's always with a light tobacco..........first fill up the tube with the mj........finish off the last quarter of an inch with tobacco; that way when you light it up, the first anyone smells is the tobacco and it kinda hids the smell of the mj, though not to the real world.

Also mixing the tobacco and mj, half and half is done.  

Truthfully.......omitting the tobacco is my first choice and I just hate it when someone has to have a filter on j-cig.  A Spliff......ya know Purplehazes, I was never sure if that was what someone called it cause the first guy I ever heard use it talked with a lisp.........really he did.  Thanks for the word of the week.  Now that's a new thread !!!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 15, 2009)

haha a lisp saying spliff- now that's funny

thpliff lol


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 15, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> haha a lisp saying spliff- now that's funny
> 
> thpliff lol


LMAO< true dat :joint:


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (Apr 17, 2009)

I was on Chantix for a while to quit smoking, too. But then it started making people go insane, plus the DOT banned it for commercial drivers, so I was SOL. Now I'm on a different kind of anti-smoking med; it's an anti-depressant, and it's working pretty well.

I'm so happy to be done with smoking. Blech.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> bit of mollases smeared on the edge idk:confused2: just playing


Molasses? Did someone say Molasses? hehe

UKG, yer cracking me up!


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 17, 2009)

Dont think I would ever mix the two


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 17, 2009)

The only time I've mixed the two is in a hash joint. It helps the hash burn evenly if you mix them real good.

In Germany at the time I was there, MJ was just not available. Lots of hash, but very, very little MJ.

They sold in equal weight for the same amount. I always thought; "What kind of dumbazz would buy a pound of weed for the same price a pound of hash goes for?"

Happened every day.

I wish I'd had a grow room there at that time.

I smoked for 35 years. Now, if I smell one burning, it gags me.

Someone who just smoked one gets in my face talking and it almost makes me puke. Smells like a sewer with teeth.

It's a 100% addiction. When I quit em, I just increased my MJ smoking and after about a month, the craving for ciggs backed off.

It's weird, but I still catch myself "patting" my shirt pocket once in awhile. Just like I used to do to make sure my ciggys were on me.


----------



## Daiwa13 (May 8, 2009)

This Dj/Rockster guy I know mixes rolling tobacco and grinded dank, I don't know why...seems pretty harsh/bad taste/bad for you/not connoisseur like. Oh.. and I consider a "Spliff" to be a large rasta/cone style joint with only green.


----------



## crozar (May 9, 2009)

back in Australia , when imm nearly out of stock i mix tobacco , and make smaller jays rather then a rocketlauncher , 

sativa's are good for pure

but indica pure is just too much to take , atleast mixing it with a bit of tobacco like 20% tobacco and 80% indica.

but never mix a sativa plant especially a GoldenMalawi  , that taste must last.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 9, 2009)

I had never seen it done in the states, but when in Amsterdam and Eurpose I noticed it everywhere.  I actually prefer it that way if the bud isn't great. 
The reason I like smoking the two together is becasue I don't have all day!!!!

Say I take 10 min to smoke a J, then 10 min to smoke a cig, then another ten min to smoke a J, then another ten min to smoke a cig suddenly my day is gone!!!.....why not just combine the two and save the extra 10 min?


----------



## crozar (May 9, 2009)

sativa should be smoked while sitting down and away from work , just chilling

or in the highway alone but i knoww its risky.

indica is when im working , like either doing researches , or watching TV doing something , but i know it should be the opposite however the good feeling of sativa gives you a great balance that at first you got to chill for atleast 1 hour before you get on with your life.


----------



## Daiwa13 (May 9, 2009)

It must just be a tobacco/nicotine fix thing, I don't smoke the browns.


----------

